# تبريد ضعيف لمكيف جديد



## ابو عمرو الدراوشه (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
اعاني من مشكلة في مكيف اسبلت من نوعية شيكو كوري جديد تبريدة ضعيف وضغط الغاز65
وطول المواسير4او5 متر التي كانت معاه في الكرتون عند التركيب قمت بعمل فاكيم للوحدة الداخلية ثم فتحت المحابس من الوحده الخرجيه وكان ضغط الغاز بعد التشغيل65 علماً يوجد عندي مكيفين من نفس النوع وتبريدهم ما شاء الله
هل المشكلة من عمل الفاكيم او الاصح طرد كمية غاز لاخراج الهواء افيدوني جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ميعاد العراقي (21 يوليو 2011)

ممكن سؤال صوت الكمبريسر اعتيادي؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (22 يوليو 2011)

ابو عمرو الدراوشه قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
> اعاني من مشكلة في مكيف اسبلت من نوعية شيكو كوري جديد تبريدة ضعيف وضغط الغاز65
> وطول المواسير4او5 متر التي كانت معاه في الكرتون عند التركيب قمت بعمل فاكيم للوحدة الداخلية ثم فتحت المحابس من الوحده الخرجيه وكان ضغط الغاز بعد التشغيل65 علماً يوجد عندي مكيفين من نفس النوع وتبريدهم ما شاء الله
> هل المشكلة من عمل الفاكيم او الاصح طرد كمية غاز لاخراج الهواء افيدوني جزاكم الله خيراً


اخي يحتمل حجم المكييف اصغرمن الغرفه اوخلف الوحده الخارجيه حاجزقريب اما اسباب ضعف التبريد اجملها لك فيما يلي
اخي الكريم 1 يجب ان لايقل طول مواسير السحب والطرد عن 5 متر ولاتزيد عن 15متر
1 السبب اقل من 5متر يقلل التبريد (بسبب عدم التحميص) 
2اكثر من 15 متر ينهك الكمبرسر (ويقلل العمر الافتراضي له) 
2 يجيب ان تقيس الانبير بواصطه الكلب امبير شوف كم امبير المدون في الملصق تبع المكييف لازم لو كان الامبير مثال 8امبير في الملصق (يعطيك نفس الامبير مع الجهاز الكلب امبير) هام هام هام 
3يجب ان تكون المواسير معزوله بشكل جيد هام هام هام
4يجب ان تكو الوحده الخارجيه نظيفه 
5يجب ان لايكون هنالك تسريب بطيئ 
6يجب ان يكون الكمبرسر بحاله جييده يعني لوشغال بقاله اكثر من 10 سنين لازم تفحص الضغط 
7لازم الكمبرسر مايكون شايل سخانه ذياده ايذانا بقرب اجله وتلفه 
8 يجب ان يكوالثيرمثتات سليم لوفيه مشكله حتلاحظ ثلج في الوحده الداخليه (في هذه الحاله يجب تغير الثيرمثتات)
9 شوف ايه في مكييفك من الي ذكرته لك وعالجه انا حاولت (اجمعلك اسباب ضعف التبريد) 
كي تعم الفائده


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (22 يوليو 2011)

زود الضغط الى ان يصل الى 75
وطبعا دة باضافة فريون

وافحص الوصلات الكهربية وقوة السلك لتغزية الكمبروسيور وافحص مسارات المواسير وايضا المكثف ودرجة الحرارة الخارجة منة طبيعية او لا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (22 يوليو 2011)

ابن عوف عبداللطيف قال:


> اخي يحتمل حجم المكييف اصغرمن الغرفه اوخلف الوحده الخارجيه حاجزقريب اما اسباب ضعف التبريد اجملها لك فيما يلي
> اخي الكريم 1 يجب ان لايقل طول مواسير السحب والطرد عن 5 متر ولاتزيد عن 15متر
> 1 السبب اقل من 5متر يقلل التبريد (بسبب عدم التحميص)
> 2اكثر من 15 متر ينهك الكمبرسر (ويقلل العمر الافتراضي له)
> ...



احببت فقط ان اعلق على موضوع اطوال المواسير وفى الاول والاخر مشكور
عزيزى اطوال المواسير طبقا للاسنتدرد يورك لا يقل عن 3 امتار ودة معروف دوليا اما لخصوص اطوال المواسير فلا تذيد عن 6 متر و60 سم او 7 متر بحد اقصى وبخصوص موضوع ال 15 متر فهاذا الاستندرد الدولى للاول لحام بالمواسير وليس كا اطوال مواسير بين وحدتين
وبخصوص موضعى الاساسى اللى حبيت اعلق علية ان طول المواسير والتحميص 
دة يعتمد على تصميم الوحدة وتواجد صمام التمدد بالداخل او بالخارج اذا كان بالخارج
فا يكون طول الواسير لا يؤثر لان الضغد بين دخول الكويل والخروج منة متقارب نسبيا لانة فى هذة الحالة يساوى الفرق بين درجات الحرارة للغرفة هوة فرق الضغط بين الدخول والخروج من كويل الوحدة الداخلية 
واما اذا كان بالداخل فا دة مشكلة لان الفرق بين الدخول والخروج لضغوط الفريون يكون عالى جدا لان الخفض فى الضغط يحدث بالداخل ودة هيذيد مشوار التبخير للغاز وييذي دمشوار التحميص وبالتالى مشوار السائل داخل الوحدة مما يعمل على تبريد نسبى وفقض فى الضغط المفرود الدخول علية لصمام التمدد

اتمنى ان اكون اصبت وان اخطئت فا العفو والسماح والموفق هوة الله


----------



## sherif omar (26 يوليو 2011)

امبيير الجهاز = كمبرسور سليم
لماذا عملت فاكيوم للذائره مع انه جهاز جديد
هل مواسير خط الضغط المنخفض باردة وعند النهايات عليها قطرات المتكثف من الماء


----------



## ديناصور مصر (27 يوليو 2011)

الجهاز بنسبة 90%في سدد في الدائرة وعشان الجهاز جديد مش بيفصل افر لود بس اديلو شوية كمان وهيفصل
بس قبل دة كله بص على الريموت بصة كمان


----------



## رزق نصر (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام لك اخى 
نتيجة خبرتى فى العمل 
1- طول الموا سير ليس له علاقة بموضوعك وانما ارجح وجود سدد او خفس فى المواسير اوزيت اونوع الفريون وخصوصا ان انتشر انواع غريبة فى السوق بسبب ارتفاع سعر الفريون


----------



## karin_rer (29 سبتمبر 2011)

اني شفت 4 سبليت الفني ركبت كل السباليت لاحظت قص كل مواسير بس بقى حوالي 50-60 سم و تبريده جيد و سالت كم سنة ركبت هذه سباليت جوبتني قبل 3 سنوات اني اشك ليس للمواسير علاقة بالتبريد بس انسداد و زيادة و نقصان شحنة لها تاثير


----------



## فقيه العرب (13 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن فلتر الغاز متسخ --- تبديله عن طريق الوكاله ان فيه ضمان او محل معروف


----------



## drmady (15 أغسطس 2013)

ردود طيبة جدا ومفيدة جدا ... مشاركات فعالة وهامة


----------

